# My Very First Betta Plush!!!



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

So I made a betta plush, (I can't take a picture of it now because I'm not done.)
When I'm done, I promise I'll take a picture. I juts learned how to sew so don't laugh at me. I'm a beginner. :lol:


----------



## Sebastian1444 (Jul 19, 2013)

That's awesome! What kind/color?!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Well it is black and white, the only felt colors I had. Here's a pic of it unfinished.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is the finished product, I suck at making these!!! It was about the same size as a real betta. ;-)


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

that's so cute


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Great job


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

That is so adorable :-D


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Hehe it's so cute!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Aw!! ^_^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!! I never expected this from you guys!!! *kissies*


----------



## Sebastian1444 (Jul 19, 2013)

oh my glob... that's awesome!!!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

It's very cute


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I just started making a CrownTail betta so I'll show you when I'm done with it...it was HARD to cut the tail... ^_^;


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I can't wait to see the crowntail! You made an adorable plushie!!


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Yay! I can't wait either they are so cute


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try to finish it today!!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Aaawww I love the size of this plush. It's so bitty and cute! :-D


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks and I got the Crowntail!!! Sorry I was a bit late...


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You like it?


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey, great job!!!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

They would make great Xmas, birthday presents for family that like fish. Nothing better than a personal gift.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh, thanks!! i just gave the CT to my mom, today's her birthday.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

That's so sweet, I bet your mom loves it


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup, she totally does. ;-)


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Homemade gifts are the best. Great job!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, that's what my mom says.


----------

